# GTX 1070TI GS Pheonix wakü Block (Full Cover) gesucht



## Voodoo2 (4. Dezember 2019)

*GTX 1070TI GS Pheonix wakü Block (Full Cover) gesucht*

Hallo Leute bis jetzt habe ich kein Full Cover  kühler gefunden 
vielleicht wisst ihr mehr ?


----------

